# Graphtec / Craft Robo Pro Videos!



## loquito (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello,
There are a lot of lost people with Graphtec cutters ( like myself ) so, I found this page of videos for cutting master 2 and Corel / Illustrator set up / Print and cut ( contour cut ), etc. Have fun!

Here is the link :
GRAPHTEC AMERICA, INC. - Instructional Videos Page


----------



## loquito (Jan 30, 2008)

*More Graphtec / Craft Robo Tutorials.*

Hello,
Here is some more stuff for Graphtec cutter users.

click on the link below :

Graphtec America: Cutting Plotters, Vinyl Cutter, InkJet Printers, Wide Format Image Scanners, Data Loggers, Acquistion platforms


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

loquito said:


> Hello,
> There are a lot of lost people with Graphtec cutters ( like myself ) so, I found this page of videos for cutting master 2 and Corel / Illustrator set up / Print and cut ( contour cut ), etc. Have fun!
> 
> Here is the link :
> GRAPHTEC AMERICA, INC. - Instructional Videos Page


Do you know if there is a way to download the videos? There is just too many. It would be nice to have in the viewer's computer so it can be watched at the viewers leisure.

Thank you.


----------



## loquito (Jan 30, 2008)

Hey,
I use this demo version of windows media recorder. It's easy to use and it's free.
Here's the Catch you can download only 5 min of content at a time with this demo. But, if after the time is up you can just close out the program an d open it jup again to continue trecording. Do this procedure as often as you like to get the videos that you need. Good luck. Any questions just ask.
Click on the link :
http://www.wmrecorder.com/demo_wmrecorder.php:D


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

loquito said:


> Hey,
> I use this demo version of windows media recorder. It's easy to use and it's free.
> Here's the Catch you can download only 5 min of content at a time with this demo. But, if after the time is up you can just close out the program an d open it jup again to continue trecording. Do this procedure as often as you like to get the videos that you need. Good luck. Any questions just ask.
> Click on the link :
> http://www.wmrecorder.com/demo_wmrecorder.php:D


Here is the page of the actual links to the videos. Click on the link below then right Click the wmv link and click save as to save it the hard drive. It will save you time from recording every 2 minutes with demo recorder.


http://www.graphtecamerica.com/imaging_video/CuttingMaster2/


----------



## son.of.a.fish (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: More Graphtec / Craft Robo Tutorials.*

nice info loquito!! god "blade" you bro!!!!


----------



## llb4smith (May 10, 2010)

I have the CE5000-40 and can cut text fine, but am having trouble getting my logo to cut, it doesnt seem to regonize it. What format does my logo need to be in? I am only using the Robo Master software. 

Any help you can provide would be much appreciated.
Thank you!
Lisa


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

llb4smith said:


> I have the CE5000-40 and can cut text fine, but am having trouble getting my logo to cut, it doesnt seem to regonize it. What format does my logo need to be in? I am only using the Robo Master software.
> 
> Any help you can provide would be much appreciated.
> Thank you!
> Lisa


It has to be vector image to be able to cut an image. If the logo is bitmap image you need to insert the file in Robo Master. There is trace tool in Robo Master. It is called *Get Outline*. It is one of the items in Edit drop down menu. Click it then press F1 for help on how to use it. Create the vector contour outline around the logo using Get Outline. Add registration marks. Print the logo with or with out the contour outline but it must have registration marks with the logo. Load the hard copy in the cutter. Send the contour outline with registration marks to the cutter. Let the cutter search for the registration marks and it should cut from there.


----------



## llb4smith (May 10, 2010)

Lnfortun said:


> It has to be vector image to be able to cut an image. If the logo is bitmap image you need to insert the file in Robo Master. There is trace tool in Robo Master. It is called *Get Outline*. It is one of the items in Edit drop down menu. Click it then press F1 for help on how to use it. Create the vector contour outline around the logo using Get Outline. Add registration marks. Print the logo with or with out the contour outline but it must have registration marks with the logo. Load the hard copy in the cutter. Send the contour outline with registration marks to the cutter. Let the cutter search for the registration marks and it should cut from there.


 
Thank you so much for the information. I did not receive a users guide for Robo Master and am feeling pretty lost. I did the outline with the registration marks but it say it could not be read and I need to check my distance of the registration marks, how do I do this? 
THANKS!


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

llb4smith said:


> Thank you so much for the information. I did not receive a users guide for Robo Master and am feeling pretty lost. I did the outline with the registration marks but it say it could not be read and I need to check my distance of the registration marks, how do I do this?
> THANKS!


You can download the manual from Grapthec website. It is free.

Craft Robo Pro User's Manual -> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=1&ved=0CBoQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.craftrobostore.com%2FCR-Pro_UM%2FUM_CraftROBOProSE.PDF&ei=1EX9S870M4SKlwfxpNmbCQ&usg=AFQjCNH9zRInGg6MxtD5uIkko6wfwI8aVg&sig2=BJeCWSVYhjad08722V7ANA

Robo Master Pro User's Manual -> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...cZa8Z_Nz1fpFX9BuA&sig2=9ZIu3Gs7kDMmxfyPKOQlIQ

Website -> http://www.craftrobostore.com/craftrobodownloads.html

You can download updates, videos etc. form the website.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

There is a Registration mark settings tool in the menu bar. Click that then click use registration marks check box and the registration marks will be placed automatically. You can override the size and position in the dialog box. To use the most area of the sheet click file then document settings. Click the use carrier sheet check box. The registration marks will be adjusted to the maximum allowed cutting area of the sheet.


----------

